# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Changing roof from hip to skillion

## m6sports

We are planning on doing a Reno that includes a new roof. Our plan is to build the addition first and place a new roof over the whole build. At present it's a hip roof with standard ceilings.
Is it possible to rip off the current roof without disturbing the ceiling as at that time we are still planning on living in the house and then later to convert it to a raked celing to follow the skillion roof. 
As we are doing owner build it's going to be a slow process and don't have an option to move out unless we 100% have to. 
or when pulling down the old roof structure will the timber not be able to support the gyprock and props will have to be used... The construction is a 1960 hardwood frame  
also any recommendations on a builder that my be interested in taking up a job like this, we are after a quality job we are on the central coast of NSW

----------


## paddyjoy

If it's built using standard methods of the time then you should have no issues taking the roof away and leaving the ceiling in place providing you leave all the hanging/strutting beams there. I imagine your biggest issue will be keeping the water out so you will need a decent tarp to throw over the house!

----------


## m6sports

Good news thanks... One builder we have asked has told me that we would have problems with sheets popping as after the roof I'd removed the hardwood may bow under the weight of the gyprock. 
but I found it hard to believe as the longest span is 3.8m and being all the strutting beams are 60+ year old hardwood 
btw imp not worried if they crack or even pop some nails as it will be removed in the future ( maybe 3 or 4 months ) 
i just didn't want them to fall. 
as for taps I'm considering hiring one but also looked into buying one from bunnings they sell a 15.2m x 15.2m polytuf tarp what are your thoughts on the bunnings one

----------


## paddyjoy

> btw imp not worried if they crack or even pop some nails as it will be removed in the future ( maybe 3 or 4 months ) 
> i just didn't want them to fall.

  Exactly, you might get some nails falling out and some cracking from people walking on the joists above however I wouldn't be expecting any catastrophic ceiling failure. You can always post some pics of your roof space if concerned for others to chime in.    

> as for taps I'm considering hiring one but also looked into buying one  from bunnings they sell a 15.2m x 15.2m polytuf tarp what are your  thoughts on the bunnings one

  I have been advised before not to go near the bunnings tarps, hiring is a good option as you can get a quality canvas tarp but if you need it for a long time it can get expensive. I ended up buying one from here for our reno Southern Tarps the largest suppliers of Tarpaulins in Australia

----------


## phild01

The builder might be thinking you have a trussed roof!

----------


## m6sports

No the builder knows it not a truss roof I have a feeling he doesn't want to take on the job with us living in the house 
if I had a option not to live here I wouldn't be thinking twice about it. We just want it as liveable as possible. I do get once we need to drop the ceilings we will need to move  
here is is a pic of the roof structure the beam was put in when we did the bathroom Reno and would be coming about as well in the future. Sorry about the poor pic I will upload a better one if needed

----------


## phild01

Bear in mind that a tarp over a flat roof will load up with rain water and be additional weight. The tarp will have to be 100% waterproof and would work properly if tent-like.

----------


## m6sports

> Bear in mind that a tarp over a flat roof will load up with rain water and be additional weight. The tarp will have to be 100% waterproof and would work properly if tent-like.

   So I'm guessing bunnings tarps are a no go  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> So I'm guessing bunnings tarps are a no go

  You need better advice from people who do this sort of thing.
I imagine it will be removed and placed back over and over as the skillion roof progresses.  If you are thinking the blue, green type cheapies then expect them to tear easily and rot out over time.

----------


## r3nov8or

Any tarps you use will need to shed water properly, that is, be on an angle that will not pool significantly, or you will be in a world of pain. I OB'd our extension and had a combo of original conventional/coupled roof and new trusses at 22.5deg and the tarps pooled a lot of water even then when the battens were on. It didn't seem to matter how tight we pulled them, the water would stretch the tarps regardless and pool some water.  Flat roof tarps would be quite dangerous I think. Frankly I wouldn't have my family under that.

----------


## m6sports

From when roof is removed to when the new frame and colour bond is up I have been told to allow a week.... In that time nobody will be living it the house. We are able to move out for a short time without drama.  
Safety is number 1 priority but as for the tarps the silver bunnings ones are far from cheap for that size they are $800+ 
Only reason I considered buying is that in the future it may be useful at our rental property.  
As for for fall that's one thing I haven't really considered. I guess if it rains there will need to be many ropes keeping the tap tight

----------


## phild01

When the roof comes off maybe sheets ply could be used under the tarp so that water sheds away more readily - might be worth hunting around for 2nds if you think it is worth it for a week or so.

----------


## m6sports

Funny you said that. I was thinking of using the yellow tongue sheets as they would be in site

----------


## jamestaylorad

I am a builder and I can tell you that  Skillion roofs do use marginally more materials, and more labour to  construct.  
 First off remember that the hip has a flat base, meaning the fascia  is the same height all round. It will almost certainly be trusses.  Trussed hip roofs only take a few hours extra to construct than a simple  skillion and/or gable roof. 
 Hips also give a flat ceiling in 99.9% of cases, which are definitely easier/cheaper.
 The roof cladding company will most likely charge by the m2  regardless, and because the fascia is the same height all round there is  no heightened walls to construct/clad.
 Plus you mentioned celestial windows? It's cheaper to have a flat-base roof (hip) with no high windows.
 In regard to extra slab size - that's not accurate in my experience.  Slab design is based on soil condition, house weight and the size of the  slab itself (longer than 25m needs to be stronger). A skillion won't be  as heavy as a hip roof with tiles, so that's just wrong (in my  experience). The reverse BV also shouldn't increase the slab over a BV,  as it's the same weight as you said. As Russell said double brick will  and should have a stronger slab.
 Bottom line is I agree with Lance. That builder obviously doesn't want the job. Get someone else.

----------


## r3nov8or

jamestaylorad, do you actually read the thread and look at the pictures before writing?

----------


## m6sports

Jamestaylorad thanks for the reply but I think you miss understood me. 
As for any carpenters on here that are interested in quoting up for a 50m2 addition and a new skillion roof over the whole house 130m2 PM me with our contact details. I'm after quotes to lockup without electrical and plumbing 
the property is on the central coast. I'm also interested if quoting is to difficult to just pay an hourly rate to any carpenter that may be interested in some work

----------


## toooldforthis

> jamestaylorad, do you actually read the thread and look at the pictures before writing?

  seems to be an automated troll.
or, as he says he is a builder, could be, have met 'builders' like that ... don't listen to a thing the client says...

----------


## barney118

I had a hip roof and extended with the use of trusses, a girder truss took the load of the old hip/rafters and a new truss hip went up in 2 days, 9m x 4 m extension, saddle trusses sit ontop of old rafters to make the roof look like it was built as one and you cant tell from outside or inside unless inside the roof, its a better job and IMHO better resale than skillion. I bought a bunnings tarp for $200 and it kept some water out the eyelets ripped out under a breeze. I had access to a canvas tarp 5m x 5m which kept the wind at bay and held down the cheap tarp. If I were doing it again a hire tarp I would recommend wind is a bigger issue than rain get them both means trouble. Old roof construction ceiling joists are independent from the roof because mine ended up being an open plan room with old horse hair plaster meeting new gyprock, i removed all and replaced with new.

----------


## shauck

> seems to be an automated troll.
> or, as he says he is a builder, could be, have met 'builders' like that ... don't listen to a thing the client says...

  I read most of the subforums on this forum and I'm seeing this guy all over the place making weird comments about all sorts of stuff, without reading the threads properly. He's wreaking havoc, ruining the quality of the forum. Perhaps the moderators could take a look at the content and either talk to him or something more drastic.....

----------


## phild01

> I read most of the subforums on this forum and I'm seeing this guy all over the place making weird comments about all sorts of stuff, without reading the threads properly. He's wreaking havoc, ruining the quality of the forum. Perhaps the moderators could take a look at the content and either talk to him or something more drastic.....

  Yes, we are aware.

----------


## shauck

> Yes, we are aware.

  Awesome.

----------


## orangegrove

Just wondering, did you end up finding a builder?  We're also from the Central Coast and we're looking to do the same kind of reno.  We have an old 1950's fibro house, hardwood frame and want to replace the old hip roof with a skillion roof. We're also going owner/builder but only in the planning stages so far.

----------


## m6sports

We did pm me if you want some details

----------


## orangegrove

Hi M6 sports,  
Thanks for responding. 
we would be interested in hearing who your builder is and how your experience has been. 
It would be much appreciated if you could maybe giving us a contact number, but more importantly we would love to hear your story if you have a few moments. 
Our house is a 50s hardwood house, with another section added about 10 years ago. the hip roof has major issues in heavy rain, so we want to replace it, put a skillion roof over the existing and likewise retain as much framing and gyprock as possible in the appropriate places. 
could be tricky , but with the right approach it could be pretty straight forward with someone with the right experience and attitude. 
we are preparing some 3d drawings to assist in design and building phases. 
Our phone number is Ian and Sandra 0439 664 443. email- iangarradd@gmail.com

----------

